# It's Official - Valour Decorations have been announced



## HCA123 (27 Oct 2006)

Here are the press releases:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2131

http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4905

Congratulations are in order for all - cheers to 1 Field Ambulance's Cpl Jason Lamont, he's got quite a story to tell.

Star of Military Valour - Sergeant Patrick Tower, S.M.V, C.D.

Medal of Military Valour 
- Sergeant Michael Thomas Victor Denine, M.M.V., C.D.
- Master Corporal Collin Ryan Fitzgerald, M.M.V.
- Corporal Jason Lamont, M.M.V.


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Oct 2006)

Congratulations Gentlemen


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Oct 2006)

Sergeant Patrick Tower, S.M.V., C.D.
Edmonton, Alberta, and Victoria, British Columbia
Star of Military Valour

Sergeant Tower is recognized for valiant actions taken on August 3, 2006, in the Pashmul region of Afghanistan. Following an enemy strike against an outlying friendly position that resulted in numerous casualties, Sergeant Tower assembled the platoon medic and a third soldier and led them across 150 metres of open terrain, under heavy enemy fire, to render assistance. On learning that the acting platoon commander had perished, Sergeant Tower assumed command and led the successful extraction of the force under continuous small arms and rocket-propelled grenade fire. Sergeant Tower’s courage and selfless devotion to duty contributed directly to the survival of the remaining platoon members.

Sergeant Michael Thomas Victor Denine, M.M.V., C.D.
Edmonton, Alberta 
Medal of Military Valour

Sergeant Denine deployed with 8 Platoon, C Company, 1 PPCLI during Operation ARCHER in Afghanistan. On May 17, 2006, while sustaining concentrated rocket-propelled grenade, machine gun and small arms fire, the main cannon and the machine gun on his light armoured vehicle malfunctioned. Under intense enemy fire, he recognized the immediate need to suppress the enemy fire and exited the air sentry hatch to man the pintle-mounted machine gun. Completely exposed to enemy fire, he laid down a high volume of suppressive fire, forcing the enemy to withdraw. Sergeant Denine’s valiant action ensured mission success and likely saved the lives of his crew.

Master Corporal Collin Ryan Fitzgerald, M.M.V.
Shilo, Manitoba, and Morrisburg, Ontario
Medal of Military Valour

Master Corporal Fitzgerald deployed with 5 Platoon, B Company, 1 PPCLI Battle Group in Afghanistan. He is recognized for outstanding selfless and valiant actions carried out on May 24, 2006, during an ongoing enemy ambush involving intense, accurate enemy fire. Master Corporal Fitzgerald repeatedly exposed himself to enemy fire by entering and re-entering a burning platoon vehicle and successfully driving it off the roadway, permitting the remaining vehicles trapped in the enemy zone to break free. Master Corporal Fitzgerald’s courageous and completely selfless actions were instrumental to his platoon’s successful egress and undoubtedly contributed to saving the lives of his fellow platoon members.

Private Jason Lamont, M.M.V.
Edmonton, Alberta, and Greenwood, Nova Scotia
Medal of Military Valour

Private Lamont deployed with the Health Support Services Company, 1 PPCLI Battle Group during Operation ARCHER. On July 13, 2006, an element of the reconnaissance platoon came under heavy enemy fire from a compound located in Helmand Province, Afghanistan, and was isolated from the rest of the platoon. During the firefight, another soldier was shot while attempting to withdraw back to the firing line and was unable to continue. Without regard for his personal safety, Private Lamont, under concentrated enemy fire and with no organized suppression by friendly forces, sprinted through open terrain to administer first aid. Private Lamont's actions demonstrated tremendous courage, selflessness and devotion to duty.


----------



## booted (27 Oct 2006)

I agree about the congrats.
It's nice to see 'locals' are in it!

Cpl Jason Lamont, congrats to you!


----------



## captjtq (27 Oct 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Infanteer (27 Oct 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Oct 2006)

wow!!!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (27 Oct 2006)

I've posted this on the other "Where are the nominations?" thread, but for the sake of continuity, here are the other meritorious service decorations and the MiDs:

http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4904


----------



## muskrat89 (27 Oct 2006)

Very cool... even more so to see Maj Tim Bishop -a hometown friend.....


----------



## niner domestic (27 Oct 2006)

Congrats to all!


----------



## GAP (27 Oct 2006)

Congratulations to all


----------



## patrick666 (27 Oct 2006)

Well done, boys!


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2006)

Congratulations to one and all!


----------



## captjtq (27 Oct 2006)

It's great to see the honours & awards system working, especially as it relates to valour decorations; it's great to see those who have put their lives on the line for others appropriately recognized!


----------



## Tow Tripod (27 Oct 2006)

Congratualations to all.

Pat and Mike, 

I will buy you a few beers in the mess.

TOW TRIPOD

We Breath Fire and Death

VP


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Oct 2006)

Another excellent post and congratulations to all. How come the main stream media missed this?, yes I know the answer.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Oct 2006)

I see an old section commander, an old CQ, and a few Army.ca faces.  Man, she's a small Army.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (27 Oct 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Another excellent post and congratulations to all. How come the main stream media missed this?, yes I know the answer.



Here we go:  http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061027/combat_medals_061027/20061027?hub=Canada


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2006)

From that website, it says that "The Victoria Cross is among the medals honouring the valour of Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan."  Unless there is a VC awarded in secret  : .....


----------



## Cardstonkid (27 Oct 2006)

Many thanks to you who serve and especially to those who have and are putting themselves in harms way for us.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2006)

Congrats on all the award recipients  

and grateful thanks to all those who serve unnoticed, but honourably.


----------



## warspite (27 Oct 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Oct 2006)

Congratulations to all recipients.


----------



## RangerRay (27 Oct 2006)

Congratulations to all recipients.   

When I was on my QL 2/3 in the early/mid 90's, a Corporal Tower of the Canadian Scottish Regiment was one of our platoon's instructrors.  I wonder if this would be the same Sgt. Tower who was awarded the S.M.V.?  I have a feeling it is...


----------



## 3rd Horseman (27 Oct 2006)

Well done to all four, you make us all very proud.


----------



## p_imbeault (27 Oct 2006)

Congratulations, and Thank You


----------



## Dirt Digger (27 Oct 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> When I was on my QL 2/3 in the early/mid 90's, a Corporal Tower of the Canadian Scottish Regiment was one of our platoon's instructrors.  I wonder if this would be the same Sgt. Tower who was awarded the S.M.V.?  I have a feeling it is...



That would be the very same Pat Tower.  I was in the Scottish with him during the early nineties before he made the Reg Force jump.  If anybody is currently serving with him, I'd appreciate it if you could give him congrats from "Popeye".


----------



## geo (27 Oct 2006)

Excellent, downright Magnificent

with much thanks

CHIMO!


----------



## R933ex (27 Oct 2006)

WOW! Bravo Zulu to those guys and no doubt the first of many


----------



## nsmedicman (27 Oct 2006)

Congrats Gents!

Well deserved!!


----------



## medicineman (27 Oct 2006)

Most excellent. 

MM


----------



## RangerRay (28 Oct 2006)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> That would be the very same Pat Tower.  I was in the Scottish with him during the early nineties before he made the Reg Force jump.  If anybody is currently serving with him, I'd appreciate it if you could give him congrats from "Popeye".



Wow...well congratulations, Sergeant Tower!


----------



## xo31@711ret (28 Oct 2006)

Well done Gentlemen! You make all of us both serving and former serving members extremely proud! Codos to all! You are Heros indeed! May we meet in the future, so I can show my children, this is what we all in uniform work & strive for!

     

  Militi Succurrimus    "We hasten to aid the soldiers"

 Pro Patria

-gerry


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2006)

Statement from CDS
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2129

*Statement by the Chief of the Defence Staff on the First-Ever Awarding of Military Valour Decorations*
NR-06.079 - October 27, 2006

OTTAWA - General Rick Hillier, the Chief of the Defence Staff, issued the following statement today on the first-ever awarding of Military Valour Decorations to four Canadian soldiers.

"Today is a great, proud and historic day for the Canadian Forces and for Canada. Her Excellency the Governor General-the Commander-in-Chief of Canada-announced earlier today that four Canadian soldiers have been honoured with Military Valour Decorations for heroic and selfless acts in Afghanistan in recent months. 

These are among the very highest honours we have to offer for those who show courage in the presence of the enemy. More than that, this is also a first - today is the very first time these awards have been given-the first time the high standard has been met-since they were created some 14 years ago. 

The four honoured soldiers are: 

Sergeant Patrick Tower, of Victoria, British Columbia - The Star of Military Valour;
and the Medal of Military Valour, to 
Sergeant Michael Thomas Victor Denine, of Edmonton, Alberta. 
Master Corporal Collin Ryan Fitzgerald, of Morrisburg, Ontario; and 
Private Jason Lamont, of Greenwood, Nova Scotia. 
You need only to read the citations for these soldiers to understand the meaning of true heroism: running across open terrain under heavy enemy fire to give aid to wounded and stranded comrades; clearing burning vehicles from a roadway under fire to allow others to get to safety; taking exceptional and resourceful measures under the worst possible pressure to suppress enemy fire and save the lives of fellow soldiers. 

These actions reinforce my personal belief that the men and women of the Canadian Forces are among the best, brightest and bravest this country has to offer. Today all their comrades-in-arms in our military offer their heartfelt congratulations to these exceptional soldiers."



*Congrats from PM, DefMin on Conservative Party Page:*
http://www.conservative.ca/EN/1091/57415

Prime Minister Stephen Harper and Defence Minister Gordon O’Connor today paid tribute to the four Canadian soldiers who were today named by Her Excellency the Governor General as the first-ever recipients of the Military Valour Decoration for their heroic actions in Afghanistan between May and August 2006.

Created in 1993 but never before awarded, the Military Valour Decoration expressly recognizes valour, self-sacrifice or devotion to duty in the presence of the enemy. The soldiers named today are:  Sergeant Michael Thomas Victor Denine, of Edmonton, Alberta; Master Corporal Collin Ryan Fitzgerald, of Morrisburg, Ontario; Private Jason Lamont, of Greenwood, Nova Scotia; and Sergeant Patrick Tower, of Victoria, British Columbia.

"I know all Canadians will wish to join us in offering congratulations to the four Canadian soldiers honoured with Military Valour Decorations today,” said the Prime Minister.  "These awards are among the very highest recognition Canada has to offer our soldiers for bravery in the midst of armed conflict. All are being honoured for truly heroic actions, under enemy fire.”

"I offer my highest praise to these true Canadian heroes, who represent the very best of our Canadian Forces and of Canada.  They stand for the devotion to duty and steadfastness of all the men and women who serve this country, at home and abroad,” added Minister O’Connor.

Sergeant Denine, Master Corporal Fitzgerald, Private Lamont and Sergeant Tower will be presented with their decoration by Her Excellency the Governor General at a ceremony to be held at a later date.


----------



## Justacivvy (28 Oct 2006)

Congratulations and Thank You for your selfless and heroic actions


----------



## BernDawg (28 Oct 2006)

Well done boys!  Good on ya!


----------



## Babbling Brooks (28 Oct 2006)

BZ gents.  You've truly earned a puffed-chest moment.



Others (on the civvie side like me) are also noticing:

http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2006/10/for-valour.html

http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/archives/004878.html

http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/archives/2006/10/canadian_military_valour_decorations_awarded_for_first_time/

http://www.rightcrazy.com/?p=134

Congrats as well to all those who prepared, supported, trained, led, followed, and otherwise contributed to the success of these fine men.  This should be a proud day for all those who wear the CF uniform.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (28 Oct 2006)

A salute to all of you, well done!!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Oct 2006)

Well done, you all deserve it.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Oct 2006)

This is only guessing.. but  there is a video showing the firefight that Cpl. Lamont was involved in. In that video it show a lone Canadian soldier run across the open for a few seconds at 1:34 ish.   Im not saying it is him, but there is a good chance it is because it isnt normal for soldiers to run in the open alone the way the soldier in the video did.  
So is it possible that the soldier could be Cpl. Lamont?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Leyk12ks4

Thank you to the troops recieving and who made it possible for them to return home in one piece.


----------



## Hunter (28 Oct 2006)

Well done lads!


----------



## Pearson (28 Oct 2006)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> So is it possible that the soldier could be Cpl. Lamont?


I doubt it, but the SME on that clip will be along shortly.


----------



## Red 6 (29 Oct 2006)

BZ to a bunch of outstanding Soldiers. And also, kudos to your headquarters for making this happen in a compressed time frame. It's shameful how long it's taking higher level awards to process in the US armed forces. (Two years and more) Once again, good job on all levels.


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2006)

........... and someone from outside the box says that we fastracked the thing when everyone here thought some people were dragging their feet.....

Thanks for the reality check Red6


----------



## manhole (29 Oct 2006)

congratulations to all!!!! well done!!!!


----------



## wannabe SF member (29 Oct 2006)

Pride of the forces well done you deserve it,


----------



## HAWRYS (29 Oct 2006)

HOOTBAG!!    

he got your message Popeye!


----------



## noneck (29 Oct 2006)

Tony, ML here from the Seaforth's, you and Pat were on my ISCC in 90. If you are in contact, give LIPPS  my congratulations.

Cheers
Noneck


----------



## Wookilar (29 Oct 2006)

Well done All!  

Somebody tell Mike (had to read it twice, didn't know who "Michael" Denine was... lol), way to go with the "high volume of suppressive fire."
I can picture the rounds going down range. 

And I hope he didn't forget to put in a 993 for that LAV!  

Wook

ex-Veh Tech 1 VP


----------



## HollywoodHitman (29 Oct 2006)

Congratulations!!! 

Proud of all of you. Canadian Heroes.

Cheers

HH


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Oct 2006)

Pics of the heroes are on the web at http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Feature_Story/2006/10/27_f_e.asp

From this attached photo of Pte Jason Lamont, I kicked myself for not initially seeing the soldiers in the background.  As well, look how high up they are: I think those are LAVs in the right of the photo.

Once again, well done troops!


----------



## dardt (29 Oct 2006)

congratulations troops, well done.


----------



## Bartok5 (29 Oct 2006)

So, with the official announcement received in comparatively short order (as compared to the never-ending hand-wringing over the Op APOLLO Bronze Stars), are we prepared to finally acknowledge that the system works?  Or are the worry-warts amonst us going to continue their misplaced hue and cry?  \

Just ask'in.  I'm all for the pointless whinging of the self-annointed protectors of our "valourous" soldiers.  I'm Just wondering if they're done now, or have yet another beef to pick.....

Seems to me that we are taking care of our own, regardless of what may have transpired in the past.  So for the nay-sayers?  Put that in your pipe and smoke it.  And then get over yourselves.


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2006)

Mark c.... Bronze stars are the decorations of another sovereign country.... it has nothing to do with this.  The policy of approving the issue/wear of each individual foreign decoration is OK.... IMHO


----------



## HAWRYS (30 Oct 2006)

That must be a Lundy! Yeah man i'll pass along your congrats.


----------



## Popurhedoff (30 Oct 2006)

Congratulations to all,  well done,  we are so proud of you all    My Co - worker Sgt Mark Lamont, ex Airborne is a very proud Father. He came into work today to tell us the good news.  I know he and his Wife were so worried about their Son in A-Stan as would any parent.

These recipients are all justly deserving, again, thank you all for your courage and service.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## seaforth93 (30 Oct 2006)

Though the four won't consider themselves heroes (the real ones never do) I am proud of you folks and your exploits will be remembered as acts of selflessness and courage in a world lacking both.

BZ


----------



## RatCatcher (30 Oct 2006)

An example to us all. Smokey and all your peers are proud and looking down on you.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Oct 2006)

About Bloody time the men who deserve recognition are rewarded.  I am sure there have been many other acts of bravery that have gone unsung too.  BZ!!


----------



## reccecrewman (31 Oct 2006)

Well done boys, you deserve it.  I'm sure more will follow as our brave men and women add to the laurels of their Regiments and join the pantheon of Canadian heroes.


----------



## gelan (3 Nov 2006)

I went through BMQ with Jason Lamont, we hung out all the time, and I can vouch for him as being a top-notch soldier. He was always concerned about his fellow soldiers, and loved to joke around. I'm sure he still does, but we lost touch after I went to Meaford for Battle School and he went to Borden for his Medic training... 

Congrats Jason!!

On another but related note, I am so glad that the Active duty men and women over in Afghanistan are being recognized for these acts. It makes me proud knowing that acts that are above and beyond are being rewarded. I bet this is a huge morale boost over there, knowing that us back home here appreciate the rough times and shitty food ;D that they have to put up with in the Kandahar area...

Keep on fighting the good fight.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Nov 2006)

Quite the difference from the days of the Medak pocket, where any non-PC events were hushed up by the government.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2007)

Congrats to all!  

*Governor General announces the awarding of Military Valour Decorations, Meritorious Service Decorations and a Mention in Dispatches*
Governor General of Canada's web page, 6 Feb 07
News Releass/Backgrounder

OTTAWA—Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, announced four Military Valour Decorations to members of the Canadian Forces who have displayed gallantry and devotion to duty in combat. She also announced two Meritorious Services Decorations (Military Division) and one Mention in Dispatches to individuals whose specific achievements have brought honour to the Canadian Forces and to Canada.

The recipients will be invited to receive their insignia at a presentation ceremony to be held at a later date.

RECIPIENTS:

Please note that the rank used in this document reflects the substantive rank held by the member at the time of the incident:

MILITARY VALOUR DECORATIONS

STAR OF MILITARY VALOUR

Name


Current posting and hometown

Major William Hilton Fletcher, S.M.V., C.D.


Edmonton and St. Albert, Alta.

MEDAL OF MILITARY VALOUR

Corporal John David Makela, M. M. V.


Ottawa, Ont.

Captain Derek Prohar, M. M. V.


Edmonton and St. Albert, Alta. and Avonlea, Sask.

Major Michael Charles Wright, M. M. V.,C.D.


Shilo, Man. and Oakville, Ont.

MERITORIOUS SERVICE DECORATIONS (military division)

MERITORIOUS SERVICE CROSS

Name


Current posting and hometown

General James L. Jones, M.S.C.


McLean, U.S.A.

MERITORIOUS SERVICE MEDAL

Colonel Richard Stephen Williams, M.S.M


Fort Richardson, U.S.A.

MENTION IN DISPATCHES

Sergeant Christopher Marc Schmidt, C.D.


Edmonton, Alta.

The citations for the recipients can be found on our web site at www.gg.ca ....  

-30-

CITATIONS

Major William Hilton Fletcher, S.M.V., C.D.
Edmonton and St. Albert, Alberta
Star of Military Valour

As Officer Commanding C Company, Task Force Afghanistan, from January to August 2006, Major Fletcher repeatedly demonstrated extraordinary bravery by exposing himself to intense fire while leading his forces, on foot, to assault heavily defended enemy positions. On two occasions, the soldiers at his side were struck by enemy fire. He immediately rendered first aid and then continued to head the subsequent assaults. On these occasions and in ensuing combat actions, his selfless courage, tactical acumen and effective command were pivotal to the success of his company in defeating a determined opponent.

Corporal John David Makela, M.M.V.
Ottawa, Ontario
Medal of Military Valour

On October 16, 2006, Corporal Makela prevented a fatal attack on his combat logistics patrol by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan. As the turret gunner providing overwatch for the convoy, he accurately identified the approaching suspicious vehicle as a suicide bomber car. Despite the likely potential of an explosion, he maintained his exposed position and applied fire, resulting in the premature detonation of the bomber car. The explosion engulfed Corporal Makela’s vehicle and seriously burned him. His valiant and courageous actions inevitably prevented the bomber from reaching his intended target and saved the lives of the other soldiers in the convoy.

Captain Derek Prohar, M.M.V.
Edmonton and St. Albert, Alberta; Avonlea, Saskatchewan
Medal of Military Valour

Assigned as liaison officer with the United States Special Forces in Afghanistan during the battle at Sperwan Ghar, from September 5 to 12, 2006, Captain Prohar operated as the rear machine gunner on the battalion commander’s vehicle. He was wounded by an improvised explosive device during an intense enemy ambush. Despite his injuries, he continued returning fire and assisted the commander with the control of the attack, which resulted in the successful seizing of key terrain. Captain Prohar’s courage and actions earned him the respect of the allied soldiers of the United States Special Forces.

Major Michael Charles Wright, M.M.V., C.D.
Shilo, Manitoba; Oakville, Ontario
Medal of Military Valour

On the night of August 19, 2006, Major Wright of Alpha Company, Task Force Afghanistan, demonstrated outstanding courage and exceptional leadership in combat. Directed to move to the Panjwayi District Centre to enhance security, his troops were rapidly engaged and encircled by a significantly larger enemy force. Under intense fire from small arms and rocket-propelled grenades coming from all directions, he refused reinforcements for safety reasons and led his embattled force to outmanoeuvre the enemy, inflicting serious enemy casualties. His courage and his leadership led to the defeat of a much larger enemy force without a single Canadian Forces casualty.

General James L. Jones, M.S.C.
McLean, United States of America
Meritorious Service Cross (Military Division)

Since 2003, General Jones of the United States Marine Corps has provided outstanding leadership to NATO at a critical time in the Alliance’s history. During his mandate as Supreme Allied Commander Europe, NATO’s operations in Afghanistan expanded to include the entire country, and thousands of Canadian military personnel served under his command. Although operating at the highest strategic level, General Jones has always had the interests of individual soldiers at heart. He has invariably been responsive to Canadian concerns and has provided strong support to Canadian commanders in theatre. His service to NATO and to our military personnel has brought great benefit to the Canadian Forces and to Canada. 

Colonel Richard Stephen Williams, M.S.M.
Fort Richardson, United States of America
Meritorious Service Medal (Military Division)

From May to November 2006, Colonel Williams of the United States Army applied dogged determination, as well as outstanding leadership to ensure that Task Force Grizzly performed to exceptional standards. As deputy commander of the Multinational Brigade - Regional Command South, in Afghanistan, he coordinated combat enablers and implemented quick impact reconstruction projects in the battle space. His combined experience in the area of operations, his knowledge of resources and his well-established relations with high-ranking officials and key leaders of Afghanistan served to directly support the strategic goals of the Canadian mission in Afghanistan. A tireless advocate for the region, Colonel Williams has brought great credit to the United States, to the Canadian Forces and to Canada.

Sergeant Christopher Marc Schmidt, C.D.
Edmonton, Alberta
Mention in Dispatches

On June 19, 2006, Sergeant Schmidt was assisting a Romanian military unit conducting a perimeter patrol in Kandahar, Afghanistan, when the lead vehicle struck an anti-tank mine and was disabled. In the commotion that ensued, a Romanian soldier tripped over an anti-personnel mine. Despite the resulting confusion and disorder, the threat of more mines and the existing language barriers, Sergeant Schmidt remained calm, provided clear direction and facilitated emergency response. His rapid and professional intervention contributed directly to the survival of the seriously injured soldiers and brought great credit to the Canadian Forces.

(...)


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Feb 2007)

Well done to all


----------



## jranrose (14 Feb 2007)

It's good to hear more Decorations will be awarded.
http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4961

Governor General announces the awarding of Military Valour Decorations, Meritorious Service Decorations and a Mention in Dispatches
February 6, 2007

OTTAWA—Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, announced four Military Valour Decorations to members of the Canadian Forces who have displayed gallantry and devotion to duty in combat. She also announced two Meritorious Services Decorations (Military Division) and one Mention in Dispatches to individuals whose specific achievements have brought honour to the Canadian Forces and to Canada.

The recipients will be invited to receive their insignia at a presentation ceremony to be held at a later date. 

RECIPIENTS:

Please note that the rank used in this document reflects the substantive rank held by the member at the time of the incident: 

MILITARY VALOUR DECORATIONS

STAR OF MILITARY VALOUR

Name
 Current posting and hometown

Major William Hilton Fletcher, S.M.V., C.D.
 Edmonton and St. Albert, Alta.



MEDAL OF MILITARY VALOUR

Corporal John David Makela, M. M. V.
 Ottawa, Ont.

Captain Derek Prohar, M. M. V.
 Edmonton and St. Albert, Alta. and Avonlea, Sask.

Major Michael Charles Wright, M. M. V.,C.D.
 Shilo, Man. and Oakville, Ont.

CITATIONS 

Major William Hilton Fletcher, S.M.V., C.D.
Edmonton and St. Albert, Alberta
Star of Military Valour

As Officer Commanding C Company, Task Force Afghanistan, from January to August 2006, Major Fletcher repeatedly demonstrated extraordinary bravery by exposing himself to intense fire while leading his forces, on foot, to assault heavily defended enemy positions. On two occasions, the soldiers at his side were struck by enemy fire. He immediately rendered first aid and then continued to head the subsequent assaults. On these occasions and in ensuing combat actions, his selfless courage, tactical acumen and effective command were pivotal to the success of his company in defeating a determined opponent.

Corporal John David Makela, M.M.V.
Ottawa, Ontario
Medal of Military Valour

On October 16, 2006, Corporal Makela prevented a fatal attack on his combat logistics patrol by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan. As the turret gunner providing overwatch for the convoy, he accurately identified the approaching suspicious vehicle as a suicide bomber car. Despite the likely potential of an explosion, he maintained his exposed position and applied fire, resulting in the premature detonation of the bomber car. The explosion engulfed Corporal Makela’s vehicle and seriously burned him. His valiant and courageous actions inevitably prevented the bomber from reaching his intended target and saved the lives of the other soldiers in the convoy.

Captain Derek Prohar, M.M.V.
Edmonton and St. Albert, Alberta; Avonlea, Saskatchewan
Medal of Military Valour

Assigned as liaison officer with the United States Special Forces in Afghanistan during the battle at Sperwan Ghar, from September 5 to 12, 2006, Captain Prohar operated as the rear machine gunner on the battalion commander’s vehicle. He was wounded by an improvised explosive device during an intense enemy ambush. Despite his injuries, he continued returning fire and assisted the commander with the control of the attack, which resulted in the successful seizing of key terrain. Captain Prohar’s courage and actions earned him the respect of the allied soldiers of the United States Special Forces.

Major Michael Charles Wright, M.M.V., C.D.
Shilo, Manitoba; Oakville, Ontario
Medal of Military Valour

On the night of August 19, 2006, Major Wright of Alpha Company, Task Force Afghanistan, demonstrated outstanding courage and exceptional leadership in combat. Directed to move to the Panjwayi District Centre to enhance security, his troops were rapidly engaged and encircled by a significantly larger enemy force. Under intense fire from small arms and rocket-propelled grenades coming from all directions, he refused reinforcements for safety reasons and led his embattled force to outmanoeuvre the enemy, inflicting serious enemy casualties. His courage and his leadership led to the defeat of a much larger enemy force without a single Canadian Forces casualty.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2007)

Congratulations to all.........

There HAS to be more coming down the pipe for the boys in the Troops & platoons....

Watch & shoot!

Chimo!


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all.........
> 
> There HAS to be more coming down the pipe for the boys in the Troops & platoons....
> 
> ...



Don't forget the girls....


----------



## Reccesoldier (14 Feb 2007)

Major William Hilton Fletcher, S.M.V., C.D.
 Edmonton and St. Albert, Alta.
First Recipient of the SMV.

And Depending on the date of the citations one of the others will be the first recipient of the MMV


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Feb 2007)

Congrats to them all


----------



## Haggis (14 Feb 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> Major William Hilton Fletcher, S.M.V., C.D.
> Edmonton and St. Albert, Alta.
> First Recipient of the SMV.
> 
> And Depending on the date of the citations one of the others will be the first recipient of the MMV



I believe the first SMV recipient is Sgt Power for actions on 03 Aug 06.  His citation was released in CANFORGEN 167/06 dated 09 Nov 06.  The first MMV recipient would be Sgt Denine, for actions on 17 May 06, also announced in CANFORGEN 167/06.


----------



## Reccesoldier (14 Feb 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I believe the first SMV recipient is Sgt Power for actions on 03 Aug 06.  His citation was released in CANFORGEN 167/06 dated 09 Nov 06.  The first MMV recipient would be Sgt Denine, for actions on 17 May 06, also announced in CANFORGEN 167/06.



Are you sure?  My goodness that is embarrassing, considering I took the info off DHH's site (http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/med1_e.asp?cat=3 ).  Will have to sort that out ASAP. Thanks for the heads up Haggis.


----------



## Big Foot (14 Feb 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I believe the first SMV recipient is Sgt Power for actions on 03 Aug 06.  His citation was released in CANFORGEN 167/06 dated 09 Nov 06.  The first MMV recipient would be Sgt Denine, for actions on 17 May 06, also announced in CANFORGEN 167/06.


Gotta correct you here but it was Sgt. Patrick Tower. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Tower


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Gotta correct you here but it was Sgt. Patrick Tower.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Tower



 ???

You've got me.  It has already been posted that it was Sgt Patrick Tower, but to cite wikipedia as an authority over a CANFORGEN is right out to lunch.


----------



## Haggis (14 Feb 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> You've got me.  It has already been posted that it was Sgt Patrick Tower, but to cite wikipedia as an authority over a CANFORGEN is right out to lunch.



Clearly there must be two Sgt Towers, both of whom earned the SMV.  Wikipedia can't be wrong!!   :



			
				Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> Are you sure?  My goodness that is embarrassing, considering I took the info off DHH's site (http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/med1_e.asp?cat=3 ).  Will have to sort that out ASAP. Thanks for the heads up Haggis.



The DHH site doesn't list recipients and is, quite obviously, in need of an update.  

MMV recipient MCpl Fitzgerald used to work for me.  He's an outstanding soldier.   Well done Fitz!


----------



## Reccesoldier (14 Feb 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The DHH site doesn't list recipients



Click on the ribbon for certain medals and it does say, way down on the bottom of the page.  ;D


----------



## Haggis (14 Feb 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> Click on the ribbon for certain medals and it does say, way down on the bottom of the page.  ;D



Let me rephrase that:  The DHH site doesn't list *the names of * recipients. That info is available on the GG's web site.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2007)

And now, the official presentation.....

*Governor General to Present the First-Ever Military Valour Decorations at Inaugural Ceremony in Ottawa *  
Media Advisory, February 15, 2007

OTTAWA–Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, will present six Military Valour Decorations to members of the Canadian Forces who have displayed gallantry and devotion to duty in combat. The ceremony will be held in the Ballroom at the Fairmont Château Laurier on Monday, February 19, 2007 at 10:30 a.m. This will mark the first time that these decorations, which were created in 1993, will be presented.

During the same ceremony, the Governor General will also present 33 Meritorious Service Decorations (Military Division) to individuals whose specific achievements have brought honour to the Canadian Forces and to Canada. 

Media interested in covering this event and in interviewing recipients are asked to contact the Rideau Hall Press Office before the day of the ceremony. 

Note: A highlight reel of B-roll footage from the ceremony will be available for media use late afternoon the day of the ceremony at the following address http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/news/ggawards/

(....)


----------



## RangerRay (16 Feb 2007)

> Sergeant Christopher Marc Schmidt, C.D.
> Edmonton, Alberta
> Mention in Dispatches
> 
> On June 19, 2006, Sergeant Schmidt was assisting a Romanian military unit conducting a perimeter patrol in Kandahar, Afghanistan, when the lead vehicle struck an anti-tank mine and was disabled. In the commotion that ensued, a Romanian soldier tripped over an anti-personnel mine. Despite the resulting confusion and disorder, the threat of more mines and the existing language barriers, Sergeant Schmidt remained calm, provided clear direction and facilitated emergency response. His rapid and professional intervention contributed directly to the survival of the seriously injured soldiers and brought great credit to the Canadian Forces.



One of my QL 2/3 instructors in the early 90's was a Master Corporal Schmidt of the Calgary Highlanders.  Is this the same soldier?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Jun 2007)

I found this picture the other day, and it ended up on wikipedia under MCpl.Fitzgerald's article. It is a picture of the G-Wagon which he      "repeatedly exposed himself to enemy fire by entering and re-entering a burning platoon vehicle and successfully driving it off the roadway, permitting the remaining vehicles trapped in the enemy zone to break free."







I thought that some of you would like to see this picture, and see why the MCpl was awarded the MMV.

_Edit: Working to get the picture working  :-\  _ 
_Oober edit: I got the picture working :_


----------



## Slimjim (28 Jun 2007)

Congrats to all the people mentioned in milnewstbay's post and all other posts. I hope I will be as lucky to have somone of such caliber beside me on my upcomming tour, and also hope that my troop and I will keep our heads as cool and clear as them when an unfortunate event may happen upon us. Congrats again to all and good luck to all in upcoming tours. Keep your eye's and ear's open.  

Chimo!


----------

